# WebKit got memory hungry?



## graudeejs (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it me or webkit got really hungry for memory?

Let say I run 1 instance of xxxterm with 1 tab and nothing opened
Top shows:

```
16142 graudeejs     3  76    0  1228M 53172K ucond   2   0:00  0.00% xxxterm
```

I Don't remember such a big numbers in past.
About same numbers are with uzbl, vimprobable (just ported and submited pr)

So has anyone else noticed weather it's normal and it was same in past, or something changed?

EDIT:
I know this is subjective as we're speaking about shared memory.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 25, 2011)

What I noticed while updating last night was that webkit is pulling in gnome3, at least for my setup. Currently I am searching the configs if this can be dropped. Maybe that is the memory hog?


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 25, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> So has anyone else noticed weather it's normal and it was same in past, or something changed?



I don't recall a SIZE field above, say 125MB for www/xxxterm.  The port won't build for me since the updates to www/webkit-gtk2, so I can't say if I see a big change.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 25, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> I don't recall a SIZE field above, say 125MB for www/xxxterm.  The port won't build for me since the updates to www/webkit-gtk2, so I can't say if I see a big change.



I submitted update pr, for xxxterm today
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=160180


----------

